# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows] Tome 7 [Futurs spoilers inside]

## titoumimi

Et oui, il sera dispo samedi 21, en anglais, RDV devant les fnacs.

Ce sujet est fait pour dpoluer celui sur le film  :;): 

Bien videmment, on va spoiler comme des malades, mais ce serait sympa de mettre les spoils en blanc, histoire que a saute pas aux yeux du gus qui passe par l

 ::merci::

----------


## Maxoo

> PS : samedi prochain, le dernier tome sort (en anglais)  (inutile de vous dire que ce WE l, 0 vie sociale pour moi  )


Moi j'ai lu tout les livres en franais, alors je crois que je vais tre perdu en anglais, alors a me fait chier, il va falloir que j'attendes, et j'ai peur que des boulets raconte l'histoire  tout va ...

----------


## titoumimi

> Moi j'ai lu tout les livres en franais, alors je crois que je vais tre perdu en anglais, alors a me fait chier, il va falloir que j'attendes, et j'ai peur que des boulets raconte l'histoire  tout va ...


Compte sur moi pour ouvrir un sujet  ce propos, je vais tre super frustr sinon, interdiction d'en causer chez moi, chrie cause pas anglais  ::aie::  

Mais comme je suis sympa, je prciserai en gros [Spoiler !]  :;): 

PS : c'est pas si dur en anglais, juste un poil droutant au dbut  cause de pas mal de noms qui changent..

----------


## Celira

J'hsite toujours : j'ai peur d'tre due  ::roll::  Je veux le voir, mais pas le voir, tout en voulant... raaaahhhhh ! je crois que je vais quand mme y aller.



> PS : samedi prochain, le dernier tome sort (en anglais)  (inutile de vous dire que ce WE l, 0 vie sociale pour moi  )


Dans 8 jours, 15 heures, 20 minutes... Comment a, je suis trs atteinte ? C'est pas ma faute, il y a un compte  rebours sur la Gazette du Sorcier.

----------


## Yazoo70

Je me rends compte que je suis pas le seul  lire en anglais ca fait plaisir, j'ai dej rserv mon bouquin en anglais  la fnac  ::): 
Sinon le film je vais bientot aller le voir, je suis  72.7% la.
^^
Pus srieusement j'y vais ce soir, je materai la VO apres  :;): 




> Par contre, pour les prcdents opus des films, je dois dire que j'ai particulirement dtest la chose : a ne reflte aucunement l'ambiance des bouquins, c'est bcl, a avance trop vite (bon, avec la limite de 2H par film, c'est sur que a irait vite, mais quand mme ...)


La je suis d'accord, le film 4 va beaucoup trop vite.




> Mais pour le prochain bouquin (le 6), j'en meurs dj d'envie de le dvorer, en esprant que ce crtin de pirate qui a divulgu les grandes lignes est en fait un menteur en manque de pub...


Il  t dit que c'tait juste des fans qui avaient cris le bouquin  l'avance, mais rien n'est divulgu t'inquite pas  :;): 
Le seul truc qu'on sait c'est qu'une paire de personages principaux meurent et d'autres trucs (ca doit tre facilement trouvable sur le net). Mais il n'y a rien de prcis.

----------


## Mamilie

8 jours 13 heures 47 minutes et 50 secondes. Moi non plus je suis pas presse....

----------


## Celira

Euh, Katyucha, comme disait Titoumimi, le 6 est sorti depuis 2 ans. Si tu veux lire le 7, lire le 6 d'abord serait sans doute une bonne ide.  ::mrgreen::  

Ce qu'on sait et ne sait pas sur le tome 7

Attention : ce sujet va bientt dgnrer en repaire de potter-maniaques  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Ce qui va me gonfler, c'est que partout, va y avoir des spoilers et je sens que mme si on le dsire pas, on va savoir la fin avant octobre

----------


## Dia_FR

> Ce qu'on sait et ne sait pas sur le tome 7


merci pour le lien, sauf que maintenant j'ai encore plus hate de lire le bouquin  ::(:  




> Ce qui va me gonfler, c'est que partout, va y avoir des spoilers et je sens que mme si on le dsire pas, on va savoir la fin avant octobre


+1

----------


## titoumimi

> Euh, Katyucha, comme disait Titoumimi, le 6 est sorti depuis 2 ans. Si tu veux lire le 7, lire le 6 d'abord serait sans doute une bonne ide.  
> 
> Ce qu'on sait et ne sait pas sur le tome 7
> 
> Attention : ce sujet va bientt dgnrer en repaire de potter-maniaques


facile, tu va lever des chvres dans la creuse les 4 prochains mois, et surtout, tu refuses tout contact humain  :;):

----------


## Celira

> merci pour le lien, sauf que maintenant j'ai encore plus hate de lire le bouquin


Et moi donc ! 8 jours, 13 heures, 28 minutes...




> Ce qui va me gonfler, c'est que partout, va y avoir des spoilers et je sens que mme si on le dsire pas, on va savoir la fin avant octobre


Normalement la Gazette filtre. Les Aurors du forum sont presque aussi efficaces que nos modos et puis ils ont l'habitude  :;):  Bon, il vaut mieux viter de lire les articles marqus [SPOILERS] L'inconvnient, c'est que tout le monde n'est pas aussi respectueux...
La seule solution, c'est sans doute de le lire en anglais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> Ce qui va me gonfler, c'est que partout, va y avoir des spoilers et je sens que mme si on le dsire pas, on va savoir la fin avant octobre


C'est pour a que je vais le lire en anglais. Pour le tome 6 j'avais tant bien que mal russi  y chapper en m'interdisant tous les sites internet sur Harry Potter. Mais l, la tension est  son comble.
Je vais aller me calmer en prenant une bonne dose en intraveineuse avec le film demain soir.

----------


## djo.mos

> Mais pour le prochain bouquin (le 6), j'en m





> Euhhh, le 6 est en vente depuis plus de deux ans


 ::oops::   euh ... excusez : c'est le rsultat (logique) d'une nuit blanche ...
C'est du 7 bien evidemment que je parlais ...

Sinon, vous pensez que J. K. Rowling serait assez cruelle pour arrter la saga HP au tome 7 pour de bon ?

----------


## Mamilie

> euh ... excusez : c'est le rsultat (logique) d'une nuit blanche ...
> C'est du 7 bien evidemment que je parlais ...
> 
> Sinon, vous pensez que J. K. Rowling serait assez cruelle pour arrter la saga HP au tome 7 pour de bon ?


Euh cruelle? presque-spoiler pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu sa dernire interview: elle a dit que plus de 2 personnages principaux allaient mourir, que les gens avaient compris 2 mais que ce serait plus (elle a mme suggr un bain de sang) et qu'en crivant la fin d'un des derniers chaptre elle avait elle-mme fondu en larmes... Alors ne pas crire de suite, pff!!!

----------


## titoumimi

je pense qu'elle s'arrtera l, mme si dans une interview elle dit "je ne dit pas que jamais je n'en re-crirai, p'tt que dans 10 ans j'aurai envie"...

M'enfin, avec tout ce que ce pauvre harry a  faire, je me demande comment elle a tout fait tenir dans un bouquin de 600 pages sans rien bcler...

----------


## Mamilie

> je pense qu'elle s'arrtera l, mme si dans une interview elle dit "je ne dit pas que jamais je n'en re-crirai, p'tt que dans 10 ans j'aurai envie"...
> 
> M'enfin, avec tout ce que ce pauvre harry a  faire, je me demande comment elle a tout fait tenir dans un bouquin de 600 pages sans rien bcler...


Moi pour le moment elle m'ennerve, et avec ses nouveaux assassinats, elle va se mettre  dos la plante. Bon avec tous les sous qu'elle va encore gagner elle a moyen de se payer une garde rapproche ou un bunker sur une le dserte...

----------


## Celira

Je crois que JKR a fermement dclar que non, il n'y aurait pas de tome 8, mais qu'elle ferait peut-tre quand mme quelque chose comme une encyclopdie ... *celira va chercher la rfrence*

En attendant, moi je vais viter les spoilers autant que je peux et dans les 2 sens. C'est--dire que je ne lirai plus les posts qui parlent du tome 7  partir de samedi et que, comme je vais me prcipiter dessus en anglais galement, je ferai de gros efforts pour ne pas raconter la fin de l'histoire  tous les gens qui vont devoir attendre la sortie en franais.  ::D:

----------


## Katyucha

Ca me donne envie d'aller le chercher en Anglais  force

Bon, je viens juste d'attaquer le 6

----------


## titoumimi

> Ca me donne envie d'aller le chercher en Anglais  force
> 
> Bon, je viens juste d'attaquer le 6


t'as largement le temps, plus d'une semaine...

j'ai relu les 6 premiers en une semaine et demie  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> t'as largement le temps, plus d'une semaine...
> 
> j'ai relu les 6 premiers en une semaine et demie


Sauf que je suis en plein travaux chez moi ... donc j'aurais surement pas le temps ....

----------


## Mamilie

J'ai pas eu envie de relire le 6, je m'en rapelle beaucoup trop... Je vous assure qu'elle a intrt  faire attention  ses fesses!!!

----------


## Dia_FR

> t'as largement le temps, plus d'une semaine...
> 
> j'ai relu les 6 premiers en une semaine et demie


 :8O:  rassure-moi... t'es en vacances l ?!
nan pasque avec le boulot il me faudrait des mois pour les relire  ::?:

----------


## titoumimi

> rassure-moi... t'es en vacances l ?!
> nan pasque avec le boulot il me faudrait des mois pour les relire


non, mais on va dire que la dure de mes nuits et ma vie sociale en ont pris un grand coup  :;):  (pis je me tape aussi 2h de transports/jour)

----------


## Celira

> non, mais on va dire que la dure de mes nuits et ma vie sociale en ont pris un grand coup  (pis je me tape aussi 2h de transports/jour)


Quand le 5 est sorti, j'tais en prpa (journes d'enfer et soires horribles). Je suis alle l'acheter  la pause de 10h  la librairie d'en face et en deux jours, il tait fini  ::aie::  (bon c'tait en franais, je lis moins vite en anglais  :;):  )

----------


## Lung

> non, mais on va dire que la dure de mes nuits et ma vie sociale en ont pris un grand coup  (pis je me tape aussi 2h de transports/jour)


Et tu lis aussi du Ken Akamatsu ?

 :;):

----------


## Celira

En tous cas, je vais rester fidle  la gazette du sorcier : Politique de la Gazette  la sortie du tome 7. 
Je sais que a avait assez bien march pour le tome 6, esprons que ce sera pareil pour le 7.  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

http://www.zataz.com/news/14496/Harr...y-Hallows.html

 ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## Katyucha

N'importe quoi

Par contre, c'est sur qu'il y aura des versions traduites avant octobre.

D'un autre cot, je comprends pas pourquoi aujourd'hui encore, il y a un dcalage entre version originale et version traduite...

----------


## titoumimi

pour le tome prcdent, la gazette avait traduit les deux premiers chapitres, histoire de mettre l'eau  la bouche des lecteurs  :;):

----------


## Celira

> D'un autre cot, je comprends pas pourquoi aujourd'hui encore, il y a un dcalage entre version originale et version traduite...


Tout simplement parce que les traducteurs ont la version originale en mme temps que tout le monde lorsqu'elle sort en librairie. Moins de gens l'ont en avance et moins il y a de fuites possibles  ::roll::  



> pour le tome prcdent, la gazette avait traduit les deux premiers chapitres, histoire de mettre l'eau  la bouche des lecteurs


Et c'tait du bon boulot en plus ! (apparement je ne suis pas la seule abonne  la gazette  :;):  ) Mais je suis quand mme vachement contente d'avoir fait d'normes progrs en anglais en cours des dernires annes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

> N'importe quoi


Ben faut juste se dire que y'a un mec qui s'est amus  prendre 450 photos d'un bouquin. Il a du temps et du courage le monsieur.  ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

> Ben faut juste se dire que y'a un mec qui s'est amus  prendre 450 photos d'un bouquin. Il a du temps et du courage le monsieur.


Oui ou alors il est un peu c.., d'autant plus qu'il l'a dj le bouquin lui!!!

----------


## Katyucha

> Tout simplement parce que les traducteurs ont la version originale en mme temps que tout le monde lorsqu'elle sort en librairie. Moins de gens l'ont en avance et moins il y a de fuites possibles


Mthodes d'un autre temps

On peut trs bien faire travailler des traducteurs sans qu'ils amnent les livres chez eux et verrouill leur contrat pour viter les fuites. Surtout que je pense qu'il existe des personnes tout  fait honntes pour cela.

----------


## titoumimi

allez, moins de 24h  attendre  ::):  (non, je n'irai pas faire la queue  la Fnac ce soir  minuit, non je n'irai pas....  ::aie::  )

----------


## anasama

Bonjour

Pour les spoilers, je pense que a peut arriver mme avant ce soir. Il y a eu des librairies amricaines qui ont vendues quelques livres en avance, et bien sr des journalistes en ont rcupr. Plusieurs journaux amricains auraient dj prsent des critiques, et mme en france, le parisien rvle la fin... 
C'est un peu bte, pourquoi vouloir savoir  tout prix qui meurt  la fin, il y a plein de choses intressantes qui doivent se passer avant.

----------


## titoumimi

il est mme dispo sur le net depuis plusieurs jours, mais je veux le vrai livre  ::):

----------


## Katyucha

J'ai mme pas fini le deuxieme chapitre du 6 ... mdr

Bon, je quitte ce thread

----------


## titoumimi

petit point aprs les 5 premiers chapitres... c'est sombre, trs sombre, et a va super vite. Ceux qui se plaignaient du temps que mettaient les prcdents volummes  dmarrer ne vont pas en revenir tellement il se passe dja des choses...
Mais j'accroche, super dur de se sparer du bouquin, et j'ai du monde ce soir  ::piou:: 

*Spoiler :*
dja 3 morts, dont deux 'importants', a va tre chaud, sans compter le mutil  vie..

Bref, j'y retourne, je sens que je serai pas beau au boulot lundi  ::aie::

----------


## titoumimi

Bon, a continue  tre sombre, trs sombre...

Je suis  fond dedans, mais je trouve que c'est bizarre, y'a de "longues" priodes o il ne se passe pas grand chose, suivi de priodes o il se passe normment (trop?) de choses...

Bon, ce soir il sera fini, mais un conseil, ruez-vous dessus !!!

*Spoiler :*
Pauvre Dobby, vraiment pas de bol pour lui... Pis sinon je me demande dans quel tat va finir ce pauvre ron,  force de laisser des morceaux de lui un peu partout...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ma nana le dvore depuis samedi midi et elle me rpond plus, est ce normal ?  ::aie::

----------


## titoumimi

> Ma nana le dvore depuis samedi midi et elle me rpond plus, est ce normal ?


farpaitement normal, j'ai hsit  me faire porter pale ce matin pour le finir  ::aie::

----------


## al1_24

J'ai eu droit  la mauvaise humeur de ma fille tout le week-end parce que le facteur a considr que la distribution du samedi tait facultative  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Harry potter comprometteur de famille  ::mouarf::

----------


## al1_24

Son problme c'est qu'elle partait en vacances pour quinze jours dimanche soir... Elle devra donc attendre son retour.
Et j'ai t intraitable : Non, on n'ira pas en acheter un deuxime exemplaire alors qu'il doit arriver par la poste . ::furax:: 

Mais si ce soir il n'est pas dans la bote, c'est  la poste que j'irai dverser ma mauvaise humeur
 ::sm::

----------


## titoumimi

Bon, du de l'avoir fini quelque part, je n'ai plus rien  attendre de HP...

a continue dans la violence, mais j'ai ador, des certitudes sont bouscules, certaines choses sont belles, d'autres tristes, ...

Bref, trs content tout de mme, et impatient de pouvoir me re-vautrer dans la version franaise d'ici trois mois, pour le plaisir  :;): 

*MEGA Spoiler :*
c'est tout de mme dommage pour fred / georges, dobby, tonks, lupin, .... y'avait pas forcment de necessit de tous les buter, que diable...

M'enfin les gentils gagnent  la fin, voldemort n'est plus, et ils vcurent heureux et eurent beaucoup d'enfants, un joli happy-end quoi.

----------


## Mamilie

Je hais le facteur, c'est le plus ingrat et le plus lamentable des facteurs qui existent. Quand je pense que je lui ai achet son calendrier niais avec les minous qui trne dans les toilettes et qu'il a mme pas t foutu de me ramener mon bouquin samedi matin, jour o le bureau de poste est ferm bien sr donc pas moyen de le rcuprer. "Je suis dsol mais il y en avait quand mme 6 des livres ce matin, j'ai jamais autant, a aurait fait trop lourd" Tu m'tonnes, il n'y en a jamais autant, il a vcu dans une grotte les 3 derniers mois ou quoi??? J'ai cru que ma voisine allait lui arracher les yeux! Il a eu trs trs peur  mon avis... Et puis comme lundi j'tais pas l... ::piou::

----------


## titoumimi

suffisait de se lever samedi matin, y'en avait plein les supermarchs  :;):

----------


## Celira

Je ne comprends pas l'intrt de le commander pour l'avoir par la poste. Encore, le rserver  la fnac ou dans la librairie pour tre d'en avoir un (mme si il n'y avait pas beaucoup de risque), passe encore. Mais par la poste...  ::koi:: 

Ai russi  convaincre mon copain de me laisser aller l'acheter samedi matin, l'ai fini hier soir  ::mouarf::  ... et maintenant je vais le relire pour comprendre tous les petits dtails qui m'ont chapp.  ::aie::  
En attendant, je vais retourner sur le forum de la gazette, dans la partie rserve au tome 7 pour pouvoir en parler tranquille sans spoiler les autres  :;): 

Bonne lecture  celles et ceux qui l'ont en cours, et bon courage  ceux qui doivent attendre octobre !

----------


## Mamilie

Euh ben c'est juste que ce week end je pouvais pas aller l'acheter... Ca arrive. Et comme mon chri a dcrt que Harry Potter est tout aussi tue-l'amour que la tl, c'est pas lui qui y serait all :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je vais pas faire le "mec idal" mais c'est moi qui est all le chercher pour ma nana. "tu es un mec bien" qu'elle m'as dit !  :8-): 

Et le fait est qu'elle l'as fini ce matin je crois et qu'elle a presque pleur mais qu'elle a dit qu'il tait excellent (le meilleur mme) !

----------


## Skyounet

Dcidment ce dernier tome suscite bien des ractions et aura fait coul beaucoup d'encres (tout du moins beaucoup de frappes de touches)
http://www.zataz.com/news/14553/harry-potter-pdf.html

On voit les fans quand mme...

----------


## Celira

> Dcidment ce dernier tome suscite bien des ractions et aura fait coul beaucoup d'encres (tout du moins beaucoup de frappes de touches)
> http://www.zataz.com/news/14553/harry-potter-pdf.html
> 
> On voit les fans quand mme...


J'ose  peine imaginer l'horreur que doit tre cette traduction. Rien que le titre est moche : "les Reliques Funestes"  ::?:  Alors que JKR a clairement dit que pour les traductions, il valait mieux s'inspirer de son titre alternatif : "Relics of the Death", donc "Reliques de la Mort"

----------


## titoumimi

j'suis vert, j'arrive pas  m'inscrire sur les forums de la gazette, je reoit pas le mail de confirmation  ::piou:: 

Edit : a y est, suis inscrit, sont super ractifs  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je hais Harry potter !!!

A cause de lui, ma nana tait dprime hier soir ! Je veux pas savoir pourquoi mais il doit tre drlement prenant pour que a la mette dans un tat pareil !  :8O:

----------


## Celira

> A cause de lui, ma nana tait dprime hier soir ! Je veux pas savoir pourquoi mais il doit tre drlement prenant pour que a la mette dans un tat pareil !


Pour te donner une ide sans te spoiler, un des sujets en vogue sur la gazette dans la zone rserve tome7 est "Quelle est la mort qui vous a le plus marqu ?"
Et de toute faon, elle va dprimer un peu quand elle va l'avoir fini, simplement parce que c'est le dernier et que c'est une page qui se tourne ou plus exactement un livre qui se ferme.  ::cry::  

@titou : ben oui, la gazette, c'est pas dvp. Et maintenant, il va falloir que tu attendes la validation de ton inscription  la zone rserve  ::roll::

----------


## titoumimi

> @titou : ben oui, la gazette, c'est pas dvp. Et maintenant, il va falloir que tu attendes la validation de ton inscription  la zone rserve


Non, ils ont t trs bien, j'ai envoy un mail, du coup activation manuelle + ouverture du forum spcial, j'ai profit du mail pour rpondre aux questions  :;): 

Donc c'est parti pour en causer comme un p'tit fou  ::yaisse2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour te donner une ide sans te spoiler, un des sujets en vogue sur la gazette dans la zone rserve tome7 est "Quelle est la mort qui vous a le plus marqu ?"
> Et de toute faon, elle va dprimer un peu quand elle va l'avoir fini, simplement parce que c'est le dernier et que c'est une page qui se tourne ou plus exactement un livre qui se ferme.


Non mais elle l'as fini !!! C'est pour a !!! Elle m'as limite fait une crise de dprime pour un bouquin ("j'ai peur de m'ennuyer maintenant", "nan, j'en veux pas de ton Lovecraft", "Rowling, je la dteste !")... Pour un livre, quoi ! On est un couple de dvoreur de livre mais jamais un livre ne m'avais fait a,  moi !  :8O:

----------


## titoumimi

je dvore des paquets de livres aussi, et c'est vrai que j'ai aussi eu mon coup de dprime... J'ai ador ce tome, mais trs du que ce soit finit, de ne plus rien avoir  attendre, ... Elle annonce demain qu'elle ponds un livre pour dtailler plus certaines choses, notemment ce qui se passe juste avant l'pilogue, je signe de suite !

(m'enfin, je m'en suis vite remis tout de mme, j'ai un Pratchett dans mon sac ce matin)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> "Rowling, je la dteste !")... Pour un livre, quoi ! On est un couple de dvoreur de livre mais jamais un livre ne m'avais fait a,  moi !


Euh moi perso je la dteste dj depuis le tome 6. Elle s'est quand mme bien dmerde pour me mettre les nerfs cette fois l alors mme sans avoir commenc le bouquin je peux te dire que je la hais et je suis sre que a ne va pas s'arranger ce soir!

----------


## titoumimi

qu'est-ce que tu n'a pas aim dans le tome prcdent ?

----------


## Celira

La mort de DD, je suppose, comme beaucoup de monde.

----------


## jbrasselet

Personnellement cette mort ne m'a pas affect. J'ai trouv la mort de Digory plus poignante que celle de DD.
Et puis j'aime bien quand les gentils meurent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> qu'est-ce que tu n'a pas aim dans le tome prcdent ?


Le changement de ton, tout a commenc  tourner  la catastrophe. Ce n'est pas ce  quoi je m'attendais. Les vnements taient bien assez sombres, elle n'avait pas besoin d'en rajouter. Si je veux lire un livre o mme les meilleurs des personnages meurent, je veux lire autre chose. Je pensais qu'elle allait se rattraper dans le dernier mais aprs ses interviews j'ai depuis bien longtemps compris qu'elle allait totalement tuer le mythe afin de ne plus ni devoir ni pouvoir crire de suite aux romans. Tolkien, par exemple, n'a pas besoin de faire mourir ses personnages pour qu'on comprenne que c'est la fin de l'histoire. Il y a d'autres moyens plus subtils dirons nous. Mais bref, je vais le lire et je verrais ensuite.

----------


## Celira

> Le changement de ton, tout a commenc  tourner  la catastrophe. Ce n'est pas ce  quoi je m'attendais.


Euh... En mme temps, a ne pouvait pas rester tout rose, pas avec Voldy qui se ballade en libert sans avoir besoin de faire semblant de ne pas tre revenu. 



> Je pensais qu'elle allait se rattraper dans le dernier mais aprs ses interviews j'ai depuis bien longtemps compris qu'elle allait totalement tuer le mythe afin de ne plus ni devoir ni pouvoir crire de suite aux romans. Tolkien, par exemple, n'a pas besoin de faire mourir ses personnages pour qu'on comprenne que c'est la fin de l'histoire. Il y a d'autres moyens plus subtils dirons nous.


Je sens que l'pilogue ne va te plaire. (dans la mesure o nous sommes nombreux  rler  son propos, pour une raison ou une autre)



> Mais bref, je vais le lire et je verrais ensuite.


Voil, c'est exactement ce qu'il faut faire.

Et non, je n'ai pas donn un seul spoil dans ce message.

----------


## jbrasselet

> Si je veux lire un livre o mme les meilleurs des personnages meurent, je veux lire autre chose. Je pensais qu'elle allait se rattraper dans le dernier mais aprs ses interviews j'ai depuis bien longtemps compris qu'elle allait totalement tuer le mythe afin de ne plus ni devoir ni pouvoir crire de suite aux romans. Tolkien, par exemple, n'a pas besoin de faire mourir ses personnages pour qu'on comprenne que c'est la fin de l'histoire. Il y a d'autres moyens plus subtils dirons nous.


Personnellement j'ai beaucoup aim. Pour une fois que les gentils ne sont pas invincibles et rsistent  tout ce qu'ils peuvent endurer.
J'attendais quelque chose de ce style depuis bien longtemps. 
Montrer que mme les plus puissants peuvent mourir et aller par l contre les conventions implicites est tout bonnement gnial (pour moi  ::D:  )

----------


## Korko Fain

Toute faon j'aime pas les Happy End donc on verra ^^
(Meme si je connais la fin je ne dirait rien et ne sous entendrais rien !)

----------


## Celira

Les mdias qui spoilent alors que tout le monde fait des pieds et des mains pour ne rien laisser filtrer, a nerve les fans ! 
Et des fans nervs a proteste : Protestons contre les rvlations 

POur les autres mdias, on a pas encore eu d'echo, mais on a du faire sauter le serveur mail du parisien vu qu'ils ont contacts  un maximum de monde (moi comprise). Rsultat, on a droit  une brve :http://www.leparisien.fr/home/info/v...leid=276149373
En esprant que a suffira pour qu'ils se calment et arrtent de raconter la fin tous azimuts...

----------


## Korko Fain

Je suis peut etre nul en grammaire mais ya pas une faute ? (tir de La Gazette du Sorcier)



> Madame, Monsieur, 
> Jai t trs du dapprendre que vous avez dcid de rvler des lments clefs de lintrigue de Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (Harry Potter et les Reliques de la Mort)  loccasion de la sortie de ce livre en anglais. Ce faisant, vous avez trahi la confiance que les lecteurs et lauteur avaient place en vous.
> 
> Des millions de lecteurs de Harry Potter attendaient depuis des annes ce dernier tome. En en rvlant lintrigue, vous en avez gch la lecture. Je voulais dcouvrir ce livre comme lauteur avait prvu que tous les fans du monde le dcouvrent. Ctait  la fois une marque de respect envers elle et la meilleure faon pour moi de savourer ce septime et dernier tome. Je ne comprends pas votre dcision de ne pas respecter mon choix.
> 
> Veuillez agrer, Madame, Monsieur, mes salutations distingues.
> 
> [Votre nom], 
> Lhomme de J.K. Rowling jusquau bout


A cette phrase l prcisement :



> Ce faisant, vous avez trahi la confiance que les lecteurs et lauteur avaient place en vous.


Ce sont les lecteurs et l'auteur qui ont plac*s* pas la confiance. Ce n'est pas 


> La confiance place en vous


 mais 


> La confiance que j'avais plac en vous


Je me trompe ?

----------


## Celira

::lol::  FAUX ! auxiliaire avoir et COD plac avant le verbe. http://www.leconjugueur.com/fraccord...cipe_passe.php
T'inquite pas, Pruneau ne nous a pas fait envoyer une lettre pleine de faute  :;):

----------


## Korko Fain

Bon daccord jme tait ^^
Au pire j'aurai trouv une faute au mieux j'ai tord.
Je commence  avoir l'habitude :p

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon voil je l'ai fini il y a maintenant 3/4 jours.
C'est un bon bouquin malgr un pilogue trs moyen.

J'adore Rowling car elle a donn du fond a certain personne que j'aimais particulirement.

Mon perso prfr a toujours t Snape (Rogue) et je ne suis pas du au final.

Bon y'a quelques trucs un peu bancal mais a passe.
Je le relirais en franais quand il sortira pour voir.

NB : Par contre je sais pas comment ils vont pouvoir faire un film pas trop long.  ::roll::

----------


## titoumimi

> NB : Par contre je sais pas comment ils vont pouvoir faire un film pas trop long.


Comme d'hab, ils vont couper  la hache, modifier l'histoire, ... bref, faire un truc bancal...  ::piou::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Comme d'hab, ils vont couper  la hache, modifier l'histoire, ... bref, faire un truc bancal...


C'est pas une hache qu'il faudra c'est une trononneuse au moins  ::mouarf::

----------


## alexrtz

> Mon perso prfr a toujours t Snape (Rogue) et je ne suis pas du au final.


Pas forcment mon prfr mais j'l'aime beaucoup aussi et j'ai vraiment pas t du non plus (enfin je me doutais du bazar depuis le moment o il tue Dumbledore dans le 6).

----------


## julien-blaise

Ben moi aussi je l'ai achet en anglais mais comme  ce n'est pas vraiment ma langue maternelle j'ai du mal  mis mettre. Mais  la vue de vos avis je pense que je ne vais pas tarder  le commencer (surement demain avec un dico anglais-franais  cot  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## jbrasselet

C'est pas un anglais trop soutenu. ::roll::  

Le plus pour moi a a t de faire des rapprochements entre les noms des profs, lves, plantes, sorts et bestioles anglais et franais. ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Ben moi aussi je l'ai achet en anglais mais comme ce n'est pas vraiment ma langue maternelle j'ai du mal  mis mettre. Mais  la vue de vos avis je pense que je ne vais pas tarder  le commencer (surement demain avec un dico anglais-franais  cot )


 Pas besoin c'est pas du Shaekespeare quand mme  :;):

----------


## julien-blaise

Non mais mon niveau en voca anglais est trs mauvais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Celira

je te conseille le Potter et Collins, qui te sera sans doute utile  ::D:  et aussi les lexiques de la gazette du sorcier

----------


## flo_flo

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/afp/2007080...f56f567_1.html

Extraits :

_Un lycen d'Aix-en-Provence (Bouches-du-Rhne) a t entendu par les enquteurs sur la mise en ligne d'une traduction pirate du dernier tome des aventures d'Harry Potter._

_"Il apparat que ce jeune homme n'a pas agi dans un esprit lucratif, c'tait un passionn", a-t-on encore indiqu, "c'est un Franais qui se dbrouille trs bien en anglais".

Selon le quotidien Aujourd'hui en France/Le Parisien qui rvle l'information, c'est l'diteur Gallimard qui a saisi les enquteurs de la PJ et ces derniers ont t "particulirement surpris par la qualit de la traduction, qualifie de quasi-professionnelle". L'adolescent risque de trs lourdes sanctions financires._

 ::oops::  

Attention  vous apprentis-traducteurs !  ::aie::

----------


## Korko Fain

Mouarf il se dbrouille comme un pro en trad (ce qui est trs dur soit dit en passant) et on va le punir pour a rholala c'est ty pas malheureux... Enfin il aura le mrite de s'etre fait connaitre du public :p

----------


## julien-blaise

En mme temps il leur faut trois mois pour traduire un livre qu'un jeune traduit en moins d'un mois c'est pas du foutage de gueule ?

----------


## Korko Fain

Ta dja fait dla trad ? C'est super dur de conserver l'esprit voulu par l'auteur. De conserver les jeux de mots etc.

----------


## Celira

Rien pour le titre, c'est galre. Comment faut-il traduire "the Deathly Hallows" ? Il y a eu des discussions interminables quand on a su le titre, maintenant qu'on connait l'histoire les discussions ont repris de plus belle.

Mais l'idal c'est de le lire en anglais, comme a pas de problme de traduction  ::lol::

----------


## julien-blaise

> Ta dja fait dla trad ? C'est super dur de conserver l'esprit voulu par l'auteur. De conserver les jeux de mots etc.


Non je n'ai jamais fait de trad, mais il semblerait que le boulot du jeune soit tout de mme d'un bon niveau donc maintenant je me pose des questions sur la raison pour laquelle les diteurs mettent trois plombe pour faire la leur. Surtout pour un bouquin pareille. Ils sont sur qu'il va se vendre comme des petits pain ils pourraient y mettre les moyens, non ?

----------


## Korko Fain

Ouai je sais pas ce qu'il y a mais bon peut etre qu'ils font plusieurs relectures par plusieurs personnes sa peut demander du temps. Mais c'est long c'est clair.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ils sont sur qu'il va se vendre comme des petits


Justement, en le commercialisant peu avant noel, ils vont maximiser son potentiel de vente

----------


## Celira

D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, la traduction proprement prend un mois et demi, le reste tant dvolu aux impressions des je-ne-sais-combien-de-milliers d'exemplaires ncessaires pour faire face ne serait-ce qu'aux commandes et aux bandes de couillons qui vont faire le pied de grue devant la fnac  minuit le jour de la sortie.  ::aie::  

Comme le traducteur n'a eu l'original qu'au moment o il est sorti en librairie, 3 mois c'est dj pas beaucoup. Il y a une limite au nombre d'exemplaires imprimables  l'heure et le traducteur ne va pas arrter de manger et de dormir. Et si la traduction tait bancale, nous serions les premiers  rler.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pottiez

> Et si la traduction tait bancale, nous serions les premiers  rler.


Exactement, il y a un pays ou ils ont chang de traducteur en cours de route et le nouveau traducteur dnature compltement les histoires, voici la nouvelle sur la gazette :




> Salut l'quipe de la Gazette, je viens de lire ce message sur le site Harry Potter Forever et je pensais que nous pourrions nous aussi aider  la diffusion de ce message... alors le voici: 
> 
> Aprs avoir t contact par un important site slovne sur Harry Potter, nous souhaitons relayer linformation scandaleuse qui frappe depuis quelques annes la Slovnie. En effet, aprs avoir pu bnficier dun traducteur de gnie pour les 5 premiers tomes des aventures de Harry Potter, lditeur slovaque a remplac le traducteur par un autre, beaucoup moins comptent, qui navait jamais lu les 5 premiers tomes. 
> Cest ainsi que le Prince de Sang Ml ou Polkrvni Princ en la langue, a t traduit par cet homme et le rsultat fut un rel chec et par la suite un scandale auprs des fans. La communaut slovaque a peur de renouveler cette exprience non plaisante pour Deathly Hallows. Ainsi, ils font appel, par lintermdiaire de  Harry Potter Slovenija  afin de mobiliser le plus de personnes possible aprs navoir reu aucune rponse de lagent de Jk Rowling et de la maison ddition qui soccupe dditer Harry Potter chez eux. 
> A lintrieur de ce tome 6 slovaque, nous trouvons de nombreuses erreurs, parties incomprhensibles, pauvret et mots nouveaux inexpliqus. 
> Nous esprons ainsi, avec laide de tous les autres webmasters, faire bouger les choses afin de rendre plus digne le travail acharn de la belle et talentueuse Jk Rowling. Ce message sadresse donc  vous aussi, webmasters de sites sur Harry Potter. Si vous souhaitez relayer linfo, nhsitez pas ! 
> 
> Je suis triste pour ces personnes et j'espre qu'ils vont pouvoir avoir une meilleure traduction pour le dernier tome et pouvoir apprcier de nouveau de travail de Jo! Alors si nous pouvons passer le message, peut-tre que a aidera! 
> Merci 
> ...

----------


## nuke_y

Je l'ai lu en vitesse dans l'avion (non je ne lis pas rapidement, c'tait l'avion qui tait long  ::mrgreen:: ) mais j'ai pas tout saisi dans l'pilogue. Quelqu'un a un lien de l'pilogue dcortiqu ou alors quelqu'un pour qui tout est trs clair peut-il me contacter en MP svp ?

Merci.

Sinon pas du par le bouquin : a fritte, a chiale et a braille. Que du bonheur.  ::P:

----------


## Astartee

Dans l'pilogue tu vois les personnages survivants et ce qu'ils sont devenus, c'est--dire :

*ATTENTION GROS GROS SPOIL
OUI, JE RACONTE LA FIN DU LIVRE...
VOUS TES PREVENUS
QUE PERSONNE NE CITE LE TEXTE SUIVANT SINON IL DEVIENDRA PLUS FACILEMENT LISIBLE
SPOIL
SPOIL
SPOIL
SPOIL
SPOIL*
Harry a pous Ginny, ils ont trois enfants : James, Albus Severus et Lily.
Ron a pous Hermione, ils ont deux enfants : Rose et Hugo.
C'est la premire rentre pour Albus et Rose, donc ils ont onze ans, James doit avoir un an de plus. Lily et Hugo sont plus jeunes.
Draco a un fils, Scorpio (quel joli nom... :/), apparemment c'est aussi sa premire rentre.
Teddy (fils de Lupin et Tonks, filleul de Harry) a fini ses tudes - normal, il a 19 ans - et il est venu accompagner sa petite amie Victoire. Au vu de son nom, de son ge - 17 ans ou moins, je penche pour 17 -, et du fait que Lily souhaite qu'ils se marient pour que Ted fasse _vraiment_ partie de la famille, je souponne qu'elle est la fille de Bill et Fleur, nomme d'aprs la victoire sur Voldemort...
Neville est professeur de botanique, Hagrid est toujours  Hogwarts.
Et tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes.
Voil voil.
J'avoue qu'en fait je me suis un peu embrouille dans les noms  la premire lecture  :;): 
*Fin du spoil.*
Bon je crois avoir suffisamment annonc le spoil, et puis le titre du topic est assez explicite lui aussi, mais si quelqu'un pense que a reste gnant je ne serai pas vexe par une censure sauvage...  ::?: 
EDIT : je sais pas pourquoi je me donne tant de peine aprs tout, titoumimi en avait fait des gros aussi, moins bien annoncs  ::P:  Mais comme  l'poque je ne les avaient pas lus - parce que pas encore commenc le bouquin - je ne m'tais pas rendu compte de l'importance de ce qu'il disait !


Je trouve l'pilogue assez peu intressant en fait. Il concrtise ce qu'on peut deviner  la fin du chapitre prcdent (aprs tout on sait dj qui a survcu et qui aime qui...) mais n'apporte pas d'lment nouveau. (sauf peut-tre un indice sur de possibles histoires dans la gnration suivante ? qui sait ?)

----------


## Mamilie

Je la dteste moins, c'est tout.
Bon une chose est sre, harry potter 8 n'aura pas lieu... mais je ne pense pas qu'elle ait dit son dernier mot dans le monde des sorciers.

----------


## titoumimi

pour ceux qui ont trouv un peu court l'pilogue (comme moi), il y a eu un chat avec JK Rowling o on en apprends un peu plus  :;): 

en voici a traduction sur la gazette du sorcier : http://www.gazette-du-sorcier.com/Ch...traduction,889

@Astartee : non, tu ne sera pas censure sauvagement, tu as bien respect les rgles en ne faisant pas apparaitre le spoil directement, tu as prvenu, bref, que demander de plus  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Merci  ceux qui m'ont contact. En fait j'avais loup un mot, mot qui explique quelquechose d'important sur un personnage. J'ai finalement eu la mme reflexion qu'Astartee pour en arriver aux mmes conclusions. En relisant hier soir l'pilogue pour poser mes questions  un pote que m'avait contact, j'ai compris  ::oops::

----------


## Dia_FR

allez, plus qu'une journe de taff avant de pouvoir l'attaquer (le bouquin va me narguer  ct du PC jusqu' ce soir, le saligaud !)

----------


## Sachiel31

> allez, plus qu'une journe de taff avant de pouvoir l'attaquer (le bouquin va me narguer  ct du PC jusqu' ce soir, le saligaud !)


Idem sauf que je dois attendre 12H pour aller l'acheter  ::cry:: 

Et pour couronner le tout ce soir je pourrais mme pas le lire (je vais au resto)... ::pleure:: 

Que la vie est cruelle  ::piou::  ::ouin::

----------

